# error 400 bad request



## Gingerkiss7 (Mar 8, 2003)

Hi,
I just installed iex5 on a old computer (486/win3.1) that is working really good and it surfs the internet very well. However, one website I need to access for banking keeps giving me a "http 400-----bad request" when I try to log in, saying that page is either changed, not available ....etc. Looking at the adress window I notice alot of % signs & numbers while it's redirecting. That does not look right to me at all, normally it's text.

A couple other websites did the same thing but very rarely does this happen. I called the bank to make sure the website is working ok, they gave me a wishy washy answer. So I can check to see if it's working later, but I think the problem is with iex5 and this website. BTY, the computer meets the minimum requirements for access/iex5/128 bit.

I have found the error message on google but they don't explain how to fix the problem, just describe the message......

Thanks for your help,
Ginger


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, May be that the banking site uses a Secure setup- the URL actually can look more like this: https//www.yourbank.com

the "s" is for Secured....sites that use it display a padlock, pretty sure you have seen that. Do any other sites that do use the secured method, work on this 486 with IE 5?
There may be some Windows Updates available, but of course, they are not automatically selected as for win98 and up....
you are probably limited to how high a version of IE you can run with that computer, as well. Have you considered running a different browser, one that will do the same things, but with which you can see the sites you need to? There are plenty of free ones out there, but as for what exactly you need, with a 486, I can't tell you right off the bat. Sure it would be easy enough to find out- hmmmm, here's a bunch of alternative browsers and other things for your version of Windows....

http://www.albury.net.au/www/internet.htm


----------



## Gingerkiss7 (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes the url has the s and the padlock. Other financial sites I have accounts with also have them and work fine for me. The site I'm having this problem with is Wachovia.com, it used to First Union.com,

I noticed that when I click on the "account access" link it redirects to Firstunion.com/my accounts---------but that's wrong because it should go to Wachovia.com/my accounts and nothing I tried keeps it from redirecting and then I get the error message.........the first union website is not functional anymore, everything is at Wachovia.

And the iex5 I'm using does have 128 bit encryption, I know it wil work.

------still trying


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Can you type the URL manually into address bar?
Try deleting your Temporary Internet Files, too. 
I had to ADD my banking site INTO "Trusted Sites" but that was with IE 6.0.... don't know if you can with 5.0 ? 
I would like to see what deleting cookies would do....but:
that would take out all the auto loaded passwords you have set up....if, and onlly if, you definitely have all those somewhere safe, you could also try deleting Cookies. (You can also search for the ones relating to FirstUnion....it's a long search sometimes, tho)
Can you try from another computer? if you can get there, well then it's a local machine problem most likely.
I would think deleting the History items would help, too.


----------



## Gingerkiss7 (Mar 8, 2003)

>Hi, Can you type the URL manually into address bar?<

.......YES.........it still redirected

>Try deleting your Temporary Internet Files, too. <
.................Have done that as well...............

>I had to ADD my banking site INTO "Trusted Sites" but that was with IE 6.0.... don't know if you can with 5.0 ?< 
................I was able to do that too.......................

I can delete cookies too because I have no "stored" passwords.....I was always able to get there from my other computer which just happens to be down with another problem, yes, I'm sure it is working for anyone else.

And I have deleted History...............

The puzzling thing is the re-directing of the URL, to firstunion.com........that site is dead, that is the problem, when I type it in manually it just redirects anyway......but that is once I'm at the site, I think I wil try the manual URL from the very begining. It should not redirect to firstunion........

Thanks for all the suggestions, they're what generally would cause this problem. The tech guy at Wachovia did say delete "Favorites"................I'm not doing that one.....

still trying.......


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, You can easily back up Favorites to a floppy disk, or other media, or to your hard drive using IE's Import/Export feature from
the File button up top of any IE window, save to a disk, and then delete them if you want to actually test what they told you, then you can just as easily reload the Favs using Import, I do this all the time between AOL favs , IE, and other computers....

Have you every used SpyBot Search and Destroy to check for junkware that can mess up Internet functions?


----------



## Gingerkiss7 (Mar 8, 2003)

This should turn out to be an important clue>

On the same computer I tried opening the same "login" but from the AOL iex3.0 browser, and it worked, I mean I logged on and was able to see the choices for banking/billpay/etc. But because the browser is totally insecure it would not let me into financial data but I successfully logged on. ??

It still used firstunion in the URL but one word was different than the failed attempts with iex5. When I used that URL over at iex5, I got to the "login" page but it failed after that, and then when I kept repeating attempts, it failed before the login page.......???


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there Gingerkiss7...

If I'm not misstaken doesn't some sites that use HTTPS also use TLS 1.0 ?

If they do...it is not enabled by default in the IE install, can you try going to Internet Options the Advanced tab and under Security check Use TLS 1.0...


----------



## Gingerkiss7 (Mar 8, 2003)

I checked security in internet options/adv----and all I could find was;
SSL: 3.0......checked
SSL: 2.0........checked
PCT: 1.0..........checked

the AOL version is actually 3.0........how old is that, and iex3.0, because the website actually identified my browser........

it works......except for accessing the secure financial data,

that is puzzling , expecially on the same machine, and when I open iex5 that weird problem begins.......have I got rid of all the cookies?

still thinking


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you by chance have a pop up stopper running?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

HMMM...

That's odd...the site has you running IE 3.0 instead of IE 5.0 ?

Were you able to access this site before the install of IE 5.0 ?

And it may have something to do with the AOL v3.0 ( what is up to now 6.0 ?? )...


----------



## Gingerkiss7 (Mar 8, 2003)

No pop up stopper working, and no other software running. I've kept this machine as simple as possible to keep it as a reliable backup. It's as simple as they come. I was just surfing around the net & everything worked except the wachovia site. . . .I don't think I mentioned this but the machine used to have iex4.0 and I could successfully enter the wachovia site, although back then it was firstunion, I could log in and check finances because I added 128 bit to the iex4.0. 

But since then, they have upgraded their website and now it requires iex5.0 to be FULLY functional. So the iex4 was on this machine and I removed all traces of it, in order to install the 5.0 version. . . which works great except for this little hangup. And now that I have upgraded to the 5.0 other financial sites work that didn't with the iex4.0...............hope this helps..

One more thing, I'm not really sure if I have deleted all cookies, could you tell me how to check for all of them?? Thanks


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

HMMM...

I'm still confused about the IE 3.0 and IE 5.0 bit...

Can you go here and and let AOL check for the latest version...

http://free.aol.com/tryaolfree/cdt.adp?139331


----------



## Gingerkiss7 (Mar 8, 2003)

Sorry I made that confusing . . .. My isp is AOL. This old machine has AOL version 3.0 on it, if I call AOL tech support, they don't even have information to support it technically anymore because it's so old. That AOL software has iex 3.01 built in, and that is what I surf with when I'm connected to the internet and using the AOL software.

The machine also has iex5.0 software that can only be used if I first connect wiht AOL. So I get online with AOL and then separately open the iex5.0, which connects only if AOL is connected to the internet............and then I can surf with it too. And it is definitely iex5.0.

I can switch back and forth between the two while I'm online that is how I discovered that AOL's little iex3.01 connected with the wachovia site, and that is a puzzle. But all I can do is get through the log in, it cannot do anything financial.

The old version of iex was 4.0 and it connected to wachovia but I just couldn't access all the features on the website so I upgraded to 5.0 which works better overall on the internet anyway than 4.0 did.........

I also tried going to google, searching wachovia and then clicking on there and it did let me get to login but not any further.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

HMMM...

I'm not sure how AOL works, from what I've read in order to use IE with AOL you have to set AOL up as a Proxy in IE, correct or not ?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;165474

If this is so I would try upgrading AOL to the latest version...


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

> in order to use IE with AOL you have to set AOL up as a Proxy in IE, correct or not ?


No u don't.



> If this is so I would try upgrading AOL to the latest version


i think she could install at best only aol 4.0


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi- My Win98se with IE 6.0 and AOL 8.0 defaults back to check in "Use HTTP 1.1 through proxy connections" each time I uncheck it, if anyone is interested, and I don't care. Was just reading about it last night- required by Virtual private Networking, or some part of Microsoft protocols....best I can remember.
AOL latest is 8.0 and plans are to have 9 out by fall, last I read. 
There are minimum requirements to run versions of AOL. I was working on an older 100mhz IBM that carried 16MB of RAM, win 98se, and could not get AOL to install above 4.0, nor IE. Soon as the RAM was up to minimum, it did. This was not a quirk- the message came right up on screen about the reason it would not install. 
Many pcs and Windows CDs install the basic versions of the AOL software, and IE, and you have to upgrade them to get around decently. There are still instructions about this on the AOL help area- hey, I have AOL 2.5 on a floppy disk if anyone wants it! 
Recently, I was helping someone install AOL 8.0 on a 233mhz win98se machine, with 64MB of RAM, and we kept trying for 8.0, the CD kept popping up with 7.0....I was able to start the file for 8.0 manually, but it bombed out before finishing. The AOL CDs contain several versions of the software, and it will prompt you when you go to install and ask what you are doing....transferring your AOL account onto this computer, upgrading your present version of AOL, are a Current Member or a New Member, etc. 
Then, it surveys the versions of AOL present and gives you some more choices....upgrade the latest most recently used version, install to new folder, move emails and downloads to new version, and so on. You get to keep all older versions, too, and they all function....one person I helped had 16 different, usable copies of the software loaded- lots of people do not realize that each time you load a CD, it installs a separate copy. 
Anyway, with the older pcs, there are limits to what you can run for both IE and AOL, but I suppose there are workarounds, and I know that while they may work, it is not what the software is capable of in a more updated machine. Actually, AOL works OK for me, never a busy signal, rarely disconnects unless I sit idle for too long, it is always there when I need it, and gives me no problems! I don't use it except to connect, as it is slower than IE to reach sites with ANY computer I have it on, and believe me I have run it on over 50 new and older, with many brands of modems....it actually performs as well as or better than a standard dial up connection IN MY AREA....and I think that is what is important. Most of the people I see who use AOL at the start of their computer learning curve have problems with other software or Windows, do not know anything about security online, or viruses and worms,run junkware, or do not do any computer maintenance and blame it all on AOL,and are using crappy computers with crappy modems and have their phone wiring so messed up it is a wonder they can get a phone call in let alone out to the Net!


----------



## Gingerkiss7 (Mar 8, 2003)

If your using AOL then you know you can open up other browsers such as IEX, Opera, Netscape. Once they are connected to the internet AOL's software is out of the picture. And that is what is happening when I get online, where I decide to launch IEX5.0 by itself, to surf instead of using the old AOL browser. There is no reason for IEX5.0 not to work properly, especially since I've been successful with IEX4.0 on the same computer.

I think the error message "http 400-bad request" must have something to do with cookies/url's/redirection/ or some interaction along those ideas--maybe some stored favorite for the old firstunion site hidden away on the pc. I do not see it being more complicated, unless there is some quirk in 5.0 that maybe a servicpack upgrade might help.

But I learned alot just listening to all the ideas the forum has talked about. So I will keep experimenting and talk to wachovia's website people tomorrow to see if they have any clues.

I can't wait to solve this, just to make sense of the whole thing, for me and everyone else too.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Are you using the correct version of AOL, meant for the old operating systems? You can still download these old copies

http://www.megspace.com/computers/lightspeedref/main.html

http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=aol

They have updated the old 16 bit versions , some running 128 bit encryption. I think you are on the right path though with the cookie handling....there are so many factors with Internet these days....to this day, AOL cannot be used to run some things....not to get to a site, but to do what you want to do there....sure you have seen this "You must be using a version of IE 5.0 or Netscape, etc, or greater to use this feature" "You cannot use the AOL browser...." 
That's another reason I just sign on and minimize AOL page.
Some sites I have to use will not work with AOL, doesn't bother me much- I also use the e icon down in the tray to bring up AOL dialup screen, minimize AOL screen after connecting, checking email, then it is IE the rest of the time. 
Get back to us with what techs find or have you do that works.


----------



## Gingerkiss7 (Mar 8, 2003)

At this point it still remains unsolved, aol techs have nothing new to offer and neither does the financial website. So I will just leave it for now and maybe find the solution somehow by accident at a later date...........


thanks for trying,
Ginger


----------

